# Polished Renault Clio Speedline Turbine & Centre Cap Help!



## Cliomike77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think i have posted in the correct section but not 100 percent sure as i dont get on DW as much as i'd like to 

Anyway I need some help re-polishing my Turbines and centre caps! I want the centre caps done by rotary as one has a small blemish on it from some acidic wheel cleaner and there is also some swirling going on too. Is there anyone close to the Chelmsford (Essex) area that could do this?

Picture of 1 centre cap










I also need to find someone who can polish metal or can recommend an excellent quality metal polish that will get rid of water marks and ground in dirt on a polished wheel face. I have tried Autosol but cant seem to get it into the fiddly crevis where the inner lip meets the wheel face! I would like to get the wheels polished up to a show standard again as they have had to put up with a few months of crap weather before i removed them and fitted my winter wheels! :thumb:

Images of wheels




























Any help or recommendations are much appreciated


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

autosol or megs metal polish .?


----------



## rpm (Oct 30, 2007)

loving ur wheels the same as iv got on my Reno 5 turbo. just my gray is darker. i cant get the polished bit up well it always looks dull??


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Autosol or maybe megs metal polish?


----------

